# ¿Que deporte produce los cuerpos mas estéticos?



## ser superior (2 Ago 2012)

Aprovechando que estamos en plenas olimpiadas, y que todavía no ha hablado Draghi, propongo un tema estupido, que personalmente me he cuestionado muchas veces: ¿Que deporte produce los cuerpos mas estéticos?
Dejo abierto si incluir en deportes ir al gimnasio, o complementar con gimnasio. No me acabo de referir a eso, sino mas bien a la practica de que deporte produce el cuerpo mas estético.
No hablo de mas fuertes, ni mas sanos, hablo puramente de estética. Y producida por el deporte. Por ejemplo muchos futbolistas tienen buen cuerpo, pero son mas producto de sus ganas de tenerlos que de la utilidad para su deporte (ejemplo mas claro Cristiano Ronaldo). Si bien hay tantos que me hacen dudar de si es necesario o no para ser futbolista: Drogba o Ibra.

Con cuerpo mas estetico, pues me refiero a que cuerpos que la sociedad en general tiene como canones de belleza. Por ejemplo, un cuerpo como Brad Piitt, o Aston Kutcher, Daniel Craig? Jason Statham? vamos en el caso de los hombres se trataría de físicos musculados pero proporcionados, y no tipos como Swarzeneger que no he conocido nunca ninguna mujer que le guste eso.
El deporte que le viene a todo el mundo a al cabeza siempre es natación. Bueno no estoy de acuerdo, solo hay que ver a Phelps para entender porque no (Thorpe parecia mas atleta, pero Phelps siempre me pareció sospechoso, ahora que hablan de la chinita, aunque luego resulto que Thorpe tampoco parecía muy limpio). Son demasiado delgados, con espaldas demasiado grandes y por lo demás cuerpos bastante normales.

Es un topicazo también, pero diría los surfistas. Alas o apertura de Rugby. Boxeadores y Artes Marciales en general (los de patadas y puñetazos son mas finos, los de judo y de agarre en general mas masas). Otro quizás; la escalada.


En cuanto a mujeres: aquí voy a prescindir de actrices en general, porque la primera que me viene a la cabeza es Scarlett Johansen… pero no veo que sea un cuerpo que se puede conseguir con deporte, esas curvas están o no están.

Para estética femenina diría: voley, voley playa. SALTO EN PERGICA (no puede ser casualidad el caso de la saltadora paraguaya y la Leryn Franco o Allison Stokke. Las nadadoras me parece que no están mal, sino diría salto en alto…. Y creo que si bien los triatletas hombres, no tiene cuerpos estéticos (son ridículamente delgados y cuanta mas distancias peor), en mujeres se ven chicas bastante agradables a la vista. 

Soy conciente de que es un tema bastante estupido, pero nunca he leído un análisis serio al respecto.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

La esteticidad está en el ojo que mira...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Hay que hacer deporte por salud y estar fuerte fisicamente.

Es bueno estar delgado, piernas y espalda fuertes.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

El decatlon por ser el más completo.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2012)

triatlon.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Vete a tu foro de magufos a magufear un rato anda.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (2 Ago 2012)

esteticamente, anillas


----------



## Thera (2 Ago 2012)

Para mi gusto en hombres natación sin dudarlo, salvo los especialistas de mariposa.
En mujeres atletismo, en concreto las especialistas de salto. No me decido entre longitud y altura...


----------



## Tiger's Eye (2 Ago 2012)

En mi opinión: para hombres, la natación.

Para mujeres, la gimnasia rítmica.


----------



## ser superior (2 Ago 2012)

si, la belleza esta en los ojos que miran, no digo lo contrario. 
Y el deporte por supuesto tiene otras finalidades superiores a la estética (aunque no seamos falsos, la estética es una de ellas).
Pero no hablo de belleza, y quizas me he expresado mal: ¿que deporte produce cuerpos que mas se ajustan al canon de belleza universal actual?

El decathlon si que me parece un ejemplo. Si bien es una animalada de deporte muy poco abordable para el común de los mortales (¿como entrenan 10 deportes?)

HisHoliness esos son triatletas tras terminar la etapa de agua (cuando están mas hinchados), ya que luego se desinflan (conozco bastante bien el mundo del triatlon, y ni de coña). Y de hecho, ni recién salidos del agua me parece que sean cuerpos que se ajusten perfectamente al canon de de belleza universal (opinión personal)

globos, Thorpe esta retirado, con lo cual ahora no cuenta... y de todas formas, natación yo diría que no por lo que he puesto antes.


----------



## qualicion (2 Ago 2012)

Y no hay más. Es el único que hipertrofia y por tanto no produce cuerpos escombros. No creo que esos cuerpos sean únicamente fruto de las pesas, sino también de la gimnasia artística.

La natación sólo crecen unos pocos y les queda horrible espalda ancha y brazos de alambre. NO y no, les queda desproporcionado y cutre.


----------



## ser superior (2 Ago 2012)

Tiger's Eye dijo:


> En mi opinión: para hombres, la natación.
> 
> Para mujeres, la gimnasia rítmica.



el problema de la gimnasia rítmica es que son todas enanas. Quien sabe si las dejaran crecer que tal estarían.

Lo mismo con las anillas para hombres. Tren superior brutal (quizás se sale del canon por exagerado), piernecitas y encima, también son enanos.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Para mi el porno, menudas tias y que cuerpos, el follar te da eso.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

En anillas podría competir un minusválido sin piernas.


(y yo pagaría por verlo)


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2012)

globos dijo:


> Culturismo de la vieja escuela.



Pero como das tanto asco? y luego dices de los tatuajes, no jodas....y pones a estos pichaflojas medio maricones...


----------



## Visa.Cash (2 Ago 2012)

El volley playa sin duda alguna...


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2012)

Tiger's Eye dijo:


> Para mujeres, la gimnasia rítmica.



Discrepo profundamente. Esas muejres parecen quinceañeras anorexicas. 

A la mujer en general no le sienta bien el deporte profesional (hay excepciones), pero las mujeres con cuerpos mas bellos y que conservan pecho, son deportistas amateurs.


----------



## JMK (2 Ago 2012)

Los que tenemos una genética superior con cualquier cosa que hagamos....

Mira Pasapi, por ejemplo, más cachas que el Phelps y lo que practica es natación en piscina de goma...


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Ago 2012)

El culturismo impone un objetivo de grasa corporal incompatible con la salud humana.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Las chicas de hustler


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

globos dijo:


> Estamos hablando de estética y estos son cuerpos proporcionados, que se pinchen las mil y una drogas a mi me la sopla, estamos hablando de estética y para mi estos cuerpos son estéticos, y punto pelota.



Eso son cuerpos atrofiados, carentes de potencia, elasticidad, flexibilidad, etc... Desde luego tu de criterio estético ni puta idea. Como para hablar de simbología. :rolleye:


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Ago 2012)

El culturismo impone un nivel de grasa corporal incompatible con la salud humana


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El culturismo impone un nivel de grasa corporal incompatible con la salud humana



Yo a una culturista ni con un palo, es como follarse a manolo con tetas : : :


----------



## flanagan (2 Ago 2012)

Voley-playa para las chicas, sin discusión.

Tenis, natación sincronizada quizás


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

flanagan dijo:


> Voley-playa para las chicas, sin discusión.
> 
> Tenis, natación sincronizada quizás



Las deja el culo mono y la piel bonita, pero poco más. ienso:

Ya lo han dicho, las tías estan para ser folladas, no para hacer deporte. :o


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

globos dijo:


> :bla::bla::bla::bla:
> *Estamos hablando de estética deportiva, no de funcionalidad* etc.



Pues ninguno de esos personajes que has pueto tiene estética deportiva. Les tiras al agua y se hunden, no pueden saltar ni correr, etc...

El cuerpo humano es pura mecánica, por lo tanto funcionalidad y estética vienen a ser lo mismo.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Las deja el culo mono y la piel bonita, pero poco más. ienso:
> 
> Ya lo han dicho, las tías estan para ser folladas, no para hacer deporte. :o



Un comentario jucioso, añadiria yo, salvajemente a todas horas algunas.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Ago 2012)

El culturismo impone un nivel de grasa corporal incompatible con la salud humana.

Hay que practicar deportes que permitan tener un nivel adecuado de fuerza y agilidad sin destruir tus órganos sobre montañas de músculos sin ninguna grasa encima. Cualquier entrenamiento funcional que incluya ejercicio aerobico y ciertos elementos de fuerza. El crossfit, sin excesivos radicalismos y marcas, y los ejercicios que incluyen están bien. 

En fin, lo que haría una horda de tipos persiguiendo un mamut...


----------



## ser superior (2 Ago 2012)

a ver, yo dejando de lado la salud o la funcionalidad (lo cual, es estupido pero ya hemos dicho que este es un hilo sin otra pretencion), a mi una mujer culturista me parece el extremo opuesto del canon de belleza. Por lo general prefiero no valorar hombres, pero la opinión que a lo largo de mi vida he ido escuchando de mujeres se que tampoco son esos los cuerpos que gustan... Y sin hacer uso de opiniones, en general ojeando cualquier revista, viendo anuncios dirigidos a mujeres, no son esos cuerpos que se utilizan para atraer la atención femenina.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

ser superior dijo:


> a ver, yo dejando de lado la salud o la funcionalidad (lo cual, es estupido pero ya hemos dicho que este es un hilo sin otra pretencion), a mi una mujer culturista me parece el extremo opuesto del canon de belleza. Por lo general prefiero no valorar hombres, pero la opinión que a lo largo de mi vida he ido escuchando de mujeres se que tampoco son esos los cuerpos que gustan... Y sin hacer uso de opiniones, en general ojeando cualquier revista, viendo anuncios dirigidos a mujeres, no son esos cuerpos que se utilizan para atraer la atención femenina.



La foto que mas atrae a las mujeres segun varias revista cientificas es esta







En pelotas, vestido, con lorzas, como quieras.


----------



## Pablostio (2 Ago 2012)

Ghost Rider dijo:


> Para las mujeres, el patinaje sin duda.



Totalmente de acuerdo! Pedazo patas gastan! :baba:


----------



## Triario (2 Ago 2012)

Thera dijo:


> Para mi gusto en hombres natación sin dudarlo, salvo los especialistas de mariposa.
> En mujeres atletismo, en concreto las especialistas de salto. No me decido entre longitud y altura...



Bastante de acuerdo en lo que se refiere a los hombres, aunque creo que a las mujeres les sienta de maravilla la natación. El atletismo, aunque tiene fama.... pshe... las atletas creo que están demasiado esmirriadas con esos bracitos tan finos. 

Me quedo con la natación.


----------



## micenas (2 Ago 2012)

globos dijo:


>



Que putada dejar de practicar ejercicio, fijo que come igual que cuando entrenaba y así se ha puesto....


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

globos dijo:


> ....Aceptamos pulpo.



Cuanto más abres la boca más tonto pareces.


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

micenas dijo:


> Que putada dejar de practicar ejercicio, fijo que come igual que cuando entrenaba y así se ha puesto....



No, come todo lo que no podia comer cuando entrenaba, se mete unos corderos de infarto el jamelgo.


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2012)

bueno el braguetazo creo yo


----------



## Pablostio (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Josef K. (2 Ago 2012)

Triatlón. Además, para mi gusto, tiene la virtud de conseguir cuerpos bastante bien proporcinoados y atractivos tanto en hombres como en mujeres.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (2 Ago 2012)

Gimnasia artística

Deportes de combate siempre que no sean pesos pesados

Los de natación son horribles en mi opinión


----------



## Bloody Mary (2 Ago 2012)

No es un deporte como tal, pero para mí el ballet la danza en general y


----------



## Palomeque_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Pablostio dijo:


>



Esa foto esta mal hecha, la tia esta alreves, no te parece.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ago 2012)

Para hombres: surf o escalada.
Para mujeres: gimnasia deportiva o patinaje.


----------



## ser superior (2 Ago 2012)

propongo pruebas fotográficas. 

Ya tarda en aparecer Allison Stokke! 

PD: Y Michelle Jenneke!


----------



## el cura (2 Ago 2012)

Ningún deporte te va a dejar un cuerpo 10, de modelo. Para eso toca alimentarse correctamente, pasar por el gimnasio y que te acompañen los genes.

Al margen de eso, los remeros tienen un cuerpo envidiable. Los escaladores tienen un cuerpo muy fibrado, pero en invierno eso no se nota.

Y un amigo mio, aunque ya geneticamente viene así de serie, se puso como un toro trabajando un año como transportista de neveras. Como un toro, si señor, y como ese año no ha follado nunca. Por algún lado viene la fama de los butaneros.

Respecto a las mujeres... parece ser que a todas a las que les sienta bien la natación nadan en mi calle, y a las que les sienta bien correr salen a la misma hora que yo, porque hay algunas que madre mía. Hoy mismo, en la piscina, la que estaba en mi calle... cada vez que la alcanzaba me quedaba medio largo detrás suyo, para mirar bien su trasero y piernas.

Yo creo que lo que les sienta mal a las nadadoras y atletas profesionales femeninas es entrenar como un tio, comer como un tio y doparse como un tio.

Saludos.

P.D. Una compañera mía de curro, triatleta, casi 40 años y aún está para hacerle un favor.


----------



## Impavido (2 Ago 2012)

> Cuerpo más estético pero no gimnasio.



::

OBVIAMENTE el cuerpo más estético lo da el gimnasio. Y el resto de deportes no musculan. TODOS entrenan con pesas. Luchadores, baloncestistas, gimnastas...

Ergo, muy absurdo el hilo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (2 Ago 2012)

Un gimnasta no entrena con pesas, lo que hace es variar el ángulo de los ejercicios para icnrementar la dificultad.


----------



## miguelez (2 Ago 2012)

NODIANO dijo:


> La esteticidad está en el ojo que mira...



...dijo un ciego.


----------



## bcnmarin (2 Ago 2012)

Anillas en el caso de los tios

Tenis para las chicas


----------



## polvo gris (2 Ago 2012)

Para mujeres el salto con pertiga, el patinaje o el triatlon les deja un cuerpo muy proporcionado y bonito.

En hombres el mus, el domino, o el sillonball... a ser posible con carajillo y/o caña a la izquierda y palillo entre los dientes... todo glamour y sex appeal


----------



## Rafa_ (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## serafine7 (2 Ago 2012)

Yo diría que para las mujeres, el tenis, la mayoría de guapitas del mundo del deporte están ahí...

Y para el hombre natación, uff esas espaldas...


----------



## Ninfula (2 Ago 2012)

Para los hombres, el remo, por ejemplo.

Para las mujeres.. voley playa como han dicho por ahí, patinaje... los cuerpos de las nadadoras o las que hacen gimnasia rítmica no me gustan, echan mucha espalda y no me parece nada femenino.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ago 2012)

Ojo! Las de gimnasia rítmica suelen ser de los mejores físicos femeninos que hay. 





Y lo que puede hacer una tía de estas en la cama no tiene precio.


----------



## Mercurio (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Tiger's Eye (2 Ago 2012)

bankiero dijo:


> Ojo! Las de gimnasia rítmica suelen ser de los mejores físicos femeninos que hay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso he dicho yo en la segunda página, pero parece ser que ha habido bastantes discrepancias.:rolleye:

A mi me parecen cuerpos perfectamente delineados independientemente de si las gimnastas son bajitas ( tal y como ha comentado alguien en el hilo como factor en contra). Personalmente no me parece determinante la altura de una persona a la hora de hablar de un cuerpo estético.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ago 2012)

Es como decir que Kylie no es estética porque mide 1,53.


----------



## Keynesian (2 Ago 2012)

Lucha libre, grecorromana, wrestling en general. Y MMA.

Las artes marciales en general no necesariamente. Taekwondo y boxeo, por ejemplo, son mucho menos estéticos que lucha. 

En la lucha, normalmente tratan de reducir la grasa corporal a su mínima expresión para pelear en el peso más bajo posible. Por otro lado han de tener un cuerpo perfectamente balanceado. Han de tener fuerza en los brazos, las piernas, la espalda, abdominales, cuello... Además han de tener una condición cardiovascular fuera de lo normal.

Aquí tenemos a Randy Couture con más de 45 años:






Yo desde que veo frecuentemente MMA en casi todos los demás deportes me parecen canijos.


----------



## albayalde (2 Ago 2012)

Para mujeres salto de altura





o voley playa


----------



## Keynesian (2 Ago 2012)

Para las mujeres el atletismo porque unas piernas y culo fuerte embellecen mucho a la mujer pero una espalda y brazos demasiado desarrollados les quitan feminidad.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ago 2012)

Un cuerpo bien proporcionado realista en un hombre sería algo así.


----------



## guerea (2 Ago 2012)

Las gimnastas de rítmica no son necesariamente bajitas. Deben ser espigadas y muy flexibles, además de ágiles. Pero no es necesario ser baja.

Las de gimnasia artística sí que suelen serlo, S. Boginskaya tenía dificultades con las paralelas por su altura. 

Además, ser más alto en artística supone mayor peso y más dificultad para hacer las acrobacias.


----------



## Moss (2 Ago 2012)

Mi ex se dedicaba profesionalmente a la gimnasia artística y os aseguro, os aseguro, que en la cama son una puta pasada. Creo que son de los cuerpos más estéticos que puede tener una mujer. El salto con pértiga también mola.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Ago 2012)

El mejor cuerpo para un hombre es el de un nadador.


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Ago 2012)

Me quedo con el yoga

[YOUTUBE]EDXIODUXlHU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VADzgw5D2Ro[/YOUTUBE]

Y fin del hilo


----------



## Satori (3 Ago 2012)

Para las mujeres el baile. Y no has follado hasta que no te lo haces con una bailarina.


----------



## MacGyver (3 Ago 2012)

guerea dijo:


> Además, ser más alto en artística supone mayor peso y más dificultad para hacer las acrobacias.



Tener el centro de gravedad más cerca del suelo ayuda a la estabilidad y equilibrio. Es un punto importante para gimnastas y patinadoras.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (3 Ago 2012)

> Al margen de eso, los remeros tienen un cuerpo envidiable. Los escaladores tienen un cuerpo muy fibrado, pero en invierno eso no se nota.



Los remeros, junto con los del rugby, los mejores.

Además, con el remo se saca piernas de mala manera.


----------



## scott adkins (3 Ago 2012)

Keynesian dijo:


> Lucha libre, grecorromana, wrestling en general. Y MMA.
> 
> Las artes marciales en general no necesariamente. Taekwondo y boxeo, por ejemplo, son mucho menos estéticos que lucha.
> 
> ...







El Boxeo tiene uno de los entrenamientos fisicos mas exigentes del mundo de las artes marciales y deportes de contacto,y los del Karate Kyokushin estan como autenticos toros.
Estoy de acuerdo con lo del remo,yo hace poco he adquirido una maquina de remo y la verdad,estoy bastante satisfecho con los resultados.
En mujeres natacion,hay cada una con un cuerpazo,joder :baba:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (3 Ago 2012)

En los hombres casi todos, en las mujeres casi ninguno, quizás el voley playa femenino hummmm , me hace replantearme mi nuncafollismo , pero la arena es tan molesta ...


----------



## qualicion (3 Ago 2012)

scott adkins dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...









El cuerpo del viejo ese no se consigue haciendo lucha ni de coña. Esos pectorales son de press de banca quieras o no.

*En serio, daros cuenta de una vez, que hacer deporte NO MUSCULA APENAS, y si lo hace es SÓLO A QUIEN TIENE BUENA GENÉTICA*:

El fútbol o carreras de sprintar: se musculan las piernas si tienes buena genética tipo figo, sino serás un cuerpo escombro tipo el feo ese que anuncia helados que no me acuerdo de su nombre, o casillas por ejemplo que es cuerpo escombro, o villa, etc.... esos ni tienen musculadas las piernas

La natación: sólo se muscula la espalda si se tiene buena genética, y se te queda un cuerpo raro, con brazos de alambre y caja torácica ancha, pero tus dorsales simplemente se ensanchan, no se hacen gruesos. Cuerpo horrible y desproporcionado, pero como ya dije, sólo si se tiene buena genética, sino serás un simple david meca de cuerpo.

Y gimnasia artística. Aquí el entrenamiento con pesas tengo entendido que es meramente explosivo, es decir que no producirá mucho músculo. Estamos ante el único deporte que se podría decir que muscula completamente. Es cierto que las piernas no las suelen tener muy musculadas, pero las tienen más musculadas que la mayoría de deportistas ya que hacen mucho ejercicio explosivo de salto. Además, mejor tener el tren superior superdesarrollado a no tener nada desarrollado.


En conclusión: meterse a hacer un deporte que no sea gimnasio con la intención de muscularse es harto subnormal.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (3 Ago 2012)

> En serio, daros cuenta de una vez, que hacer deporte NO MUSCULA APENAS, y si lo hace es SÓLO A QUIEN TIENE BUENA GENÉTICA:



No que va.

Juegue al airsoft 2-4 veces a la semana, sesiones de 6 horas, junto con alguna partida de 24/48h cada par de semanas. Todo ello con el equipo de 30-50kilos, teniendo que subir colinas, ir hasta los pies de barro, correr entre hierba alta.

Verá si saca músculo o no.


----------



## Raponchi (3 Ago 2012)

El furbo


----------



## ser superior (6 Ago 2012)

lo del gimnasio es absurdo. El gimnasio en si es un método de entrenamiento mas, pero no el deporte en si. Decir "esos cuerpos son de gimnasio" o que "ese cuerpo no lo han conseguido haciendo su deporte" me parece absurdo. Obviamente ningún deportista normal practicara "solo" su deporte, si se pone uno así. Tendrá que conseguir fondo, y correr, ir en bici, ganar algo de masa muscular mediante pesas. Pero lo hará siempre que lo beneficie. Si eres jugador de futbol y haces pesas como un levantador de pesas posiblemente no te beneficie en absoluto, pero tampoco correr maratones o hacer triatlones, que son deportes de resistencia. Incluso se puede ir mas allá y decir que un animal de gimnasio hace otros deportes si hace ejercicio cardiobascular. Tampoco me parece lógico que un tipo que, por ejemplo juega a futbol no haga ni una carrera o pesas o flexiones... 
La cuestión, obviamente, e independientemente de que entrenamiento utilicen para conseguirlo, que deportes permiten tener un cuerpo mas estético, pero obviamente funcional con su deporte.

El gimnasio no es un deporte, es un lugar donde entrenar, pero no se especifica que deporte entrena (salvo quizás culturismo; pero ¿es un deporte?). Si cada deportista que tenga un buen cuerpo se dice "este hace gimnansio" también puedes decir "este seguro que corre, hace flexiones o hace sentadillas".... lo cual solo habla de como entrenara y no responderá a la pregunta.

Veo mucho seguidor de la gimnasia artística... no digo que no, pero en mi opinión se pasa de musculados para lo que es el canon de belleza (véase modelos, actores, etc)

Sacando a Bolt, que es mas delgado, se podría incluir también a los velocistas de 100 metros lisos


----------



## Quemao (6 Ago 2012)

En mujeres a mi las que mas me ponen son las de Voley Playa.

Eso si son cuerpos, virgen santa.......sin duda vamos.

Aunque van tan tapadas y son tan modositas..... 


Las españolas olímpicas......brutales.


----------



## acasiete (6 Ago 2012)

Vlad prefiere a las de halterofilia


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ago 2012)

> El gimnasio no es un deporte, es un lugar donde entrenar, pero no se especifica que deporte entrena (salvo quizás culturismo; pero ¿es un deporte?). Si cada deportista que tenga un buen cuerpo se dice "este hace gimnansio" también puedes decir "este seguro que corre, hace flexiones o hace sentadillas".... lo cual solo habla de como entrenara y no responderá a la pregunta.



El powerlifting si sería un "deporte de gimnasio", porque el culturismo es una competición, no un deporte.


----------



## ser superior (9 Ago 2012)

He estado viendo algunas pruebas de Hetatlon en mujeres y Decatlon en hombres (que en TVE apenas muestran), y creo que ya tenemos ganadores. En hombres, no hay discusion posible, yo no puedo poner fotos, pero la diferencia con cualquier deporte es brutal, fuertes y equilibrados, creo que ganan de calle. Ademas he de decir que estos tíos me parecen super atletas. Es mas creo que las olimpiadas tendrían que ser de "todos haciendo todo". Eso si que molaría. El que gane es el puto amo total y absoluto.

Las mujeres del Heptatlon. No es que sean los mejores cuerpos (personalmente quizás se pasan de musculo, pero no de forma exagerada, creo que quedo con Hockey femenino) pero joder.... hay muchas que están muy buenas y supongo que es casualidad pero muchas muy guapas.

Lo malo de ambos es que son deportes absurdos: quien coño puede practicar estos deportes?? Como pueden nadie entrenar 7 deportes (mujeres)??? y 10 (hombres)????


----------



## y punto pelota (9 Ago 2012)

Gimnasia, boxeo y lucha.


----------



## carlitros_15 (13 Ago 2012)

lo de la estética depende del ideal de belleza de cada uno. Para mí, una tia debe tener las tetas grandes, lo cual es incompatible con muchos deportes, y un nivel de grasa que tambien incompatible con muchos deportes. 

En hombres es diferente. Yo la época que más estético he estado, (a decir de mis follamigas) es cuando entrenaba gimnasio + correr + bajo índice de grasa corporal. Y por bajo índice quiero decir que estaba demasiado bajo de grasa, con lo cual mis músculos se destacaban de forma intensa. No era mazado, sino fibrado, como un manual de anatomía. Tableta de chocolate, músculos definidos, fuerte... Y eso que no lo lleve intensamente por falta de tiempo. 

Luego dirán que las tías se fijan en el interior y tal, pero vamos, yo he sido siempre muy bello en mi interior pero en esa época me harté a follar, jajaja. A ver si vuelvo a alcanzar ese nivel ahora a partir de septiembre


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> lo de la estética depende del ideal de belleza de cada uno. Para mí, una tia debe tener las tetas grandes, lo cual es incompatible con muchos deportes, y un nivel de grasa que tambien incompatible con muchos deportes.
> 
> En hombres es diferente. Yo la época que más estético he estado, (a decir de mis follamigas) es cuando entrenaba gimnasio + correr + bajo índice de grasa corporal. Y por bajo índice quiero decir que estaba demasiado bajo de grasa, con lo cual mis músculos se destacaban de forma intensa. No era mazado, sino fibrado, como un manual de anatomía. Tableta de chocolate, músculos definidos, fuerte... Y eso que no lo lleve intensamente por falta de tiempo.
> 
> Luego dirán que las tías se fijan en el interior y tal, pero vamos, yo he sido siempre muy bello en mi interior pero en esa época me harté a follar, jajaja. A ver si vuelvo a alcanzar ese nivel ahora a partir de septiembre



A nadie le importa lo que diga un mico como tu.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Ago 2012)

El ciclismo, por lo de tener un cuerpo ciclado y tal.

Modo Valenciano off


----------



## Limón (13 Ago 2012)

El boxeo.

Es imposible estar mas definido y fuerte que esa gente, no les sobra un gramo de grasa, es acojonante.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ago 2012)

> El boxeo.
> 
> Es imposible estar mas definido y fuerte que esa gente, no les sobra un gramo de grasa, es acojonante.



Los Strongman/Remeros discrepan.


----------



## Widowmaker (13 Ago 2012)

¿Nadie ha mentado aún al Pilates? Completísimo, cuerpos proporcionados (dentro de tu propia morfología), fuertes, elásticos, resistentes.


----------



## scott adkins (13 Ago 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Los Strongman/Remeros discrepan.



Y los practicantes de Karate Kyokushinkai y Jiu Jitsu Brasileño tambien


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Ago 2012)

El cuerpazo de las de volley playa es más consecuencia de que es un deporte minoritario donde se puede llegar a la élite sin entrenar que consecuencia del entrenamiento. El día que en el volley playa se metan deportistas serias y no chupapollas con ganas de lucir palmito las barren de la pista en cero coma. Entonces se acabará la estética y tendremos a marimachos, que son las deportistas serias de verdad.

Lo que pasa es que el volley playa es como un concurso de misses, entra la que mejor chupa y punto.


----------



## Fatty (13 Ago 2012)

La NFL manda.


----------



## serafine7 (14 Ago 2012)

Que se lo digan a esta chica...

Vídeo - Mmmm.. Bolt, quiero tu bollycao


----------



## eloy_85 (14 Ago 2012)




----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Ago 2012)

eloy_85 dijo:


>



¿Y sin fotochó?


----------



## gabrielo (14 Ago 2012)

Quemao dijo:


> En mujeres a mi las que mas me ponen son las de Voley Playa.
> 
> Eso si son cuerpos, virgen santa.......sin duda vamos.
> 
> ...



tremendo cuerpo de las jugadoras españolas que pocas de nuestra nacionalidad que gasten semejante cuerpazo casi inesistente


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Feb 2019)

...pasen y escojan!!


----------



## ﷽ (21 Feb 2019)

Francamente, el sumo.


----------



## MIP (21 Feb 2019)

Todo es una mentira TODO dijo:


> Francamente, el sumo.



O la petanca.


----------



## Malattesta (21 Feb 2019)

Las mujeres fitness

Los hombres me la suda...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2020)




----------



## Shy (9 Oct 2020)

Gimnasia deportiva y boxeo, por si nadie lo ha dicho.


----------



## Satori (9 Oct 2020)

el baile. Un conocido que es fotógrafo y hace mucho desnudo femenino dice que las bailarinas son las que mejor cuerpo tienen.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (9 Oct 2020)

Cualquier práctica que no se escape de los ideales griegos de proporcionalidad, fuerza, flexibilidad y estética griegos:







​

Y de vez en cuando, una guerra para ayudar en la selección genética.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (9 Oct 2020)

Por supuesto, calzando no menos de una tercia o un cuarto de vara castellana de chorra, que es lo mínimo que se estila en este foro.




Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Cualquier práctica que no se escape de los ideales griegos de proporcionalidad, fuerza, flexibilidad y estética griegos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 454436
> 
> ...


----------



## sideways (9 Oct 2020)

Solo diré un nombre: Fatima Diame. Y española.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Gimnasia deportiva y boxeo, por si nadie lo ha dicho.



Pues adelante y pon ejemplos de boxeadores que estén buenas. A mi no se me ocurren muchas, o casi ninguna. En cambio, en los pesos ligeros de AMM sí se ven chicas guapas:



sideways dijo:


> Solo diré un nombre: Fatima Diame. Y española.



Buen gusto, sí señor. 

Menciono también a Ana Peleteiro, de triple salto. Aunque para mí las de salto tienden a echar bastante cartuchera, pero oye, para gustos. 



Satori dijo:


> el baile. Un conocido que es fotógrafo y hace mucho desnudo femenino dice que las bailarinas son las que mejor cuerpo tienen.



Uf, esto depende del tipo de baile. No es lo mismo una bailarina de ballet que una regetonera celulítica.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Oct 2020)




----------



## Don Luriio (12 Oct 2020)

Lanzamiento de peso, sin duda.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Oct 2020)

Salto de pértiga, están todas muy buenas las saltarinas pertigales.


----------



## little hammer (12 Oct 2020)

En cuanto a hombres no voy a opinar ya que esto es Gürguja y hay tantísimo maricón frustrado que mi opinión se vuelve irrelevante.

En cuanto a mujeres. No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya. Puede que hasta hayan puesto esta foto ya. Pero no pienso leerme está mierda entera

Ahí va




La deportista femenina española más importante de todos los tiempos. Esta país no trata bien a sus leyendas


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Oct 2020)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Discrepo profundamente. Esas muejres parecen quinceañeras anorexicas.
> 
> A la mujer en general no le sienta bien el deporte profesional (hay excepciones), pero las mujeres con cuerpos mas bellos y que conservan pecho, son deportistas amateurs.



Para eso inventaron el aerobic, la zumba y demás deportes raros. Para que puedan estar tonificadas sin perder sus formas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Oct 2020)

Curiosa la fotógrafa que aparece en 2:00 - ¿a qué le está sacando fotos, exactamente?


----------



## megamax (21 Oct 2020)

La opera, cuando la "operadora" es joven y está buena, claro.

Meine Lippen sie kussen so heiss

Y para el que diga que no es deporte, que vea a partir del minuto 2:30... para cantar opera sin que le tiemble la voz despues de pegarse ese bailecito, hay que tener una capacidad respiratoria importante


----------



## khalil (21 Oct 2020)

con la genetica adecuada, casi cualqueira.

sin la genetica adecuada, niniguno


----------



## mr_nobody (21 Oct 2020)

khalil dijo:


> con la genetica adecuada, casi cualqueira.
> 
> sin la genetica adecuada, niniguno



Y yo anhadiria:

con una dieta adecuada, casi cualquiera que haga full body
sin una diet adecuada, ninguno


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Oct 2020)




----------



## mr_nobody (22 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 Oct 2020)




----------



## HvK (31 Oct 2020)

Para mujeres, voley playa y balón volea en general, natación.

Para hombres, cien metros lisos, natación-waterpolo, discóbolos


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## Tigershark (3 Nov 2020)

En las mujeres gimnasia rítmica y volleyball , en los hombres waterpolo .Las peores en las mujeres el fútbol , balonnabo , rugby , en los hombres el ciclismo. o cualquier deporte de fondo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Nov 2020)

Entro, dejo un video y una afoto, y me voy!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Nov 2020)

Artes marciales.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## Lukytrike (9 Nov 2020)

El twerking.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Nov 2020)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Nov 2020)

Ajedrez.
En serio.

Ellas y ellos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Nov 2020)

Comento que este hilo va de los cuerpos más estéticos, no de caras más estéticas. Así que fotos de cuerpo entero, o reporte!
En fin, a lo que venía, un video de entrenamiento de una saltadora de longitud:


----------



## burro_sabio (13 Nov 2020)

natacion


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (13 Nov 2020)

Pues ayer estuve viendo un poco de escalada, y creo que es un deporte muy muy MUY a tener en cuenta...




























​


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2020)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



no jodas, te da una hostia y te viste de torero. Buenos pieses pero demasiado cachas


----------



## ueee3 (20 Nov 2020)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Pues ayer estuve viendo un poco de escalada, y creo que es un deporte muy muy MUY a tener en cuenta...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 487140
> 
> ...



Yumi. No podría escalar con una de ésas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Nov 2020)

Nastassia Mironchyk-Ivanova


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Nov 2020)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no jodas, te da una hostia y te viste de torero. Buenos pieses pero demasiado cachas



...ahora que sacas el tema...


----------



## Viva la penestroika (22 Nov 2020)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Comento que este hilo va de los cuerpos más estéticos, no de caras más estéticas. Así que fotos de cuerpo entero, o reporte!
> En fin, a lo que venía, un video de entrenamiento de una saltadora de longitud:



Esto es una mujer gamba, se aprovecha todo menos la cabeza...

Melafo sin mirarle mucho al careto jajaja


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2020)

gimnasia, de hecho puedes sacarle provecho una vez retirado

Van de Leur

wikipedia


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Nov 2020)

...mira que pasárseme poner a Viola en el hilo...


----------



## Joseramondelamorena (23 Nov 2020)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Bendito sea Dios.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Nov 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Bendito sea Dios.



Dios no se tomó la molestia. Dale las gracias a sus entrenadores:

Recueda: Dios tendría piedad!!


----------



## atasco (23 Nov 2020)

deporte no se 
pero la gimnasia deportiva es lo que mejor estetica tienen


----------



## atasco (23 Nov 2020)

ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (24 Nov 2020)




----------



## Scire (24 Nov 2020)

ser superior dijo:


> el problema de la gimnasia rítmica es que son todas enanas. Quien sabe si las dejaran crecer que tal estarían.
> 
> Lo mismo con las anillas para hombres. Tren superior brutal (quizás se sale del canon por exagerado), piernecitas y encima, también son enanos.



Eso son los hombres que compiten en las Olimpiadas. Un cuerpo pequeño es más ágil que uno grande, por eso llegan a esos niveles.

Pero si el objetivo es ponerte fuerte y no competir, siendo alto y haciendo anillas se te queda muy buen cuerpo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Dic 2020)

Login • Instagram
Login • Instagram
Login • Instagram


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Dic 2020)

Pole Dance.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (2 Dic 2020)

Ninguno si no lo combinas con trabajo de hipertrofia.


----------



## wanamaker (2 Dic 2020)

Me hace gracia eso de poner anillas, por ejemplo.
Como si los que compiten en anillas no hiciesen una variedad enorme de deportes/entrenamientos para luego competir en anillas.
Y asi para muchos otros.


----------



## Burbujon (2 Dic 2020)

Waterpolo en los hombres, natación en mujeres


----------



## Akira. (2 Dic 2020)

Burbujon dijo:


> Waterpolo en los hombres, natación en mujeres



Para tener cuerpo trucha?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Dic 2020)

...y en la treintena tardia, por cierto.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Dic 2020)




----------



## Sciascia (3 Dic 2020)

A mí me encantan los cuerpos del esquí de fondo y el biathlon. Delgadas pero fuertes, tren superior e inferior equilibrado, potentes y resistentes, vientres planos, culos de cemento armado... A mí me encantaba Magdalena Neuner y hoy en día, Wierer. Aquí, fuera de temporada, con menos definición, me encanta:


----------



## Sciascia (3 Dic 2020)

Y aquí, el culo de Wierer:


----------



## warlok (3 Dic 2020)

crossfit


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Dic 2020)

Que ojos tan bonitos tiene Giada Pozzato, por cierto.















De Nathalie Kofler no digo nada, que ya ha salido antes en el hilo!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Dic 2020)




----------



## mmm (12 Dic 2020)

Videojuenjear 24/7 en alta intensidad


----------



## larios357 (12 Dic 2020)

ser superior dijo:


> Aprovechando que estamos en plenas olimpiadas, y que todavía no ha hablado Draghi, propongo un tema estupido, que personalmente me he cuestionado muchas veces: ¿Que deporte produce los cuerpos mas estéticos?
> Dejo abierto si incluir en deportes ir al gimnasio, o complementar con gimnasio. No me acabo de referir a eso, sino mas bien a la practica de que deporte produce el cuerpo mas estético.
> No hablo de mas fuertes, ni mas sanos, hablo puramente de estética. Y producida por el deporte. Por ejemplo muchos futbolistas tienen buen cuerpo, pero son mas producto de sus ganas de tenerlos que de la utilidad para su deporte (ejemplo mas claro Cristiano Ronaldo). Si bien hay tantos que me hacen dudar de si es necesario o no para ser futbolista: Drogba o Ibra.
> 
> ...



La genética lo es todo, si eres un cuerpo escombro ya te puedes matar que no luce y no pasas de media mierda.


----------



## larios357 (12 Dic 2020)

Mister Forofgold dijo:


>



No me pongas videos basura


----------



## larios357 (12 Dic 2020)

Mister Forofgold dijo:


> ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS SADICO ASESINO Y VIOLADOR DE NIÑOS HIJO DE LA PEOR PUTA SIDOSA SIFILITICA GONORREICA Y SODOMIT



Digo que no pongas videos que son basura y seguro preparados, a que viene ese ataque desproporcionado?

Pd. Se te va la cabeza con tanto mensaje que publicas, tómate una cerve anda


----------



## larios357 (12 Dic 2020)

larios357 dijo:


> Digo que no pongas videos que son basura y seguro preparados, a que viene comentario?





Mister Forofgold dijo:


> GIL



Vale pero ya te digo que no me lo creo que seguro que esta preparado,


----------



## larios357 (12 Dic 2020)

Mister Forofgold dijo:


>



Ni siquiera voy a molestarme en verlo, pero vale tu lo tuyo


----------



## Victor123 (12 Dic 2020)

La gimnasia artística. Por cierto, amigos, si os gusta ver programas deportivos en you tube y descargarlos, lo podéis hacer usando este convertidor online www.flvto.biz/es64/ que es gratuito.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Dic 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Dic 2020)




----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2020)

Sciascia dijo:


> A mí me encantan los cuerpos del esquí de fondo y el biathlon. Delgadas pero fuertes, tren superior e inferior equilibrado, potentes y resistentes, vientres planos, culos de cemento armado... A mí me encantaba Magdalena Neuner y hoy en día, Wierer. Aquí, fuera de temporada, con menos definición, me encanta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 505259



La verdad es que no pocas chicas del esquí de fondo y el biathlon tienen buen tipo. Atlético, eso sí.


----------



## Sciascia (18 Dic 2020)

Gabriela Sukhalova, la primera...? Guapísima.


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2020)

Sciascia dijo:


> Gabriela Sukhalova, la primera...? Guapísima.



Es Regina Oja, de Estonia. Gabi es ésta:


----------



## Sciascia (18 Dic 2020)

Buffff... todavía más guapa...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Dic 2020)

Yo no me fio mucho de las esquiadoras, que hay muchas que bien tapadas tienen buen aspecto, pero luego resulta que tienen una celulitis muy considerable, como es el caso de Lindsey Vonn - ojo que no esto no debería de ser el caso de las de esquí de fondo. Espero. Pero en las fotos que estáis poniendo, no se aclara.

En fin, a lo que venía: Dariia Palyey:


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2020)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Yo no me fio mucho de las esquiadoras, que hay muchas que bien tapadas tienen buen aspecto, pero luego resulta que tienen una celulitis muy considerable, como es el caso de Lindsey Vonn - ojo que no esto no debería de ser el caso de las de esquí de fondo. Espero. Pero en las fotos que estáis poniendo, no se aclara.
> 
> En fin, a lo que venía: Dariia Palyey:



He conocido en persona a más de una de esquí de fondo o biathlon, y desde luego no son tan culonas como las de esquí alpino. Se parecen más a las de ciertas disciplinas del atletismo.

A todo esto, ya que aparecen bailarinas me he acordado de las patinadoras de la categoría de danza en patinaje artístico. Viktoria Sinitsina:







O Aleksandra Stepanova:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Dic 2020)

Paraskevi Papachristou parece simpática....


...y uno extra de checas en salto de pértiga:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Ene 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Ene 2021)

Las powerlifters de las categorías de peso más ligeras están sorprendentemente bien:


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (19 Ene 2021)

Muchos especialistas coinciden en que el _cruising_, practicado con moderación, es lo más indicado a cualquier edad para un fisico equilibrado y funcional. y además está de moda. Hasta le han dedicado un pasillo en los Decathlon..






Atletas de cruising en Valencia. Fuente: Europa Press​

Bill.


----------



## cagalefas progre (19 Ene 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Las saltadoras en los 90 tenian un cuerpo de mierda

tienen ese cuerpo ahora por las pesas, no hay mas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2021)

Maria Roberta Gherca, Sonia Malavisi y Bianca Falcone siguen en buena forma!


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ene 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lanzalosdados (25 Ene 2021)

100 metros lisos


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ene 2021)

En tías: salto de pértiga y voleibol.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2021)

La líder de la Copa del Mundo de esquí de fondo, la estadounidense Jessie Diggins:


----------



## Aló Akbar (30 Ene 2021)

espinin


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 Ene 2021)

...no sé qué cojones es eso del Tabata, pero no tiene mala pinta tampoco:


----------



## ✫STAR✫ (31 Ene 2021)

El atletismo o el salto de altura 
Son los deportes que me la ponen más dura 
Con esos cuerpazos 
Estaría todo el día dándoles abrazos 
Y en la cara echándoles mis lefazos 

​


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Feb 2021)

Las bailarinas de la danza de la espada escocesa tienen aspecto sano también:

Claro que esto no es de hace poco:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## El_neutral (26 Feb 2021)

Demostrado estadísticamente que en TODAS las Olimpiadas, los que más ligan y follan en la villa olímpica (hombres) son los de WATERPOLO


----------



## queco (26 Feb 2021)

Hay deportes que mejoran cuerpo de hombre y otros de mujeres. Pero de media entre hombres y mujeres, el salto con pertiga.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Abr 2021)

La número 70, que aparece al final, es Sonia Malavisi, que ya ha salido en el hilo. Bianca Falcone, que aparece varias veces durante el video (y en el hilo), acabó en sexto puesto con un salto de 4.09.


----------



## Mamooth (11 Abr 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Las powerlifters de las categorías de peso más ligeras están sorprendentemente bien:



Serena Abweh.

La sigo en el instagram y es un superbombonaso en muchos sentidos.


Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Login • Instagram
> Login • Instagram
> Login • Instagram



*0*


----------



## Mamooth (11 Abr 2021)

Halterofilia. Buf.


----------



## Kurten (11 Abr 2021)

He estado viendo el campeonato de waterpolo, copa de la reina, y he decir que BRVTALERRIMAS las jugadoras


----------



## Decipher (11 Abr 2021)

Gimnasia en deporte masculino. Salto de altura en femenino.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Abr 2021)

Robin Bone, de salto de pertiga:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Bisoñe (21 Abr 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Tú te podrias pajear solo mirando su tren superior?

Menudos subnormales que no son capaces de analizar un mínimo

El 50% de esas tias da autentico asco


----------



## Alberto Liberto (21 Abr 2021)

Hombres: Crossfit

Mujeres: Dieta sana sin excesos


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Abr 2021)

Pues no me había parado a pensarlo, pero es cierto que hoy en día, los hombros de muchas mujeres que hacen ejercicio parecen muy tochos en comparación con los de los cuerpoescombristas hombres modernos (lo que explica que un par de páginas atrás, alguien hiciera un comentario similar al respecto de otra saltadora de pértiga). Lo que explica que entre la gente que esté fuertota, se vean matrimonios felices como éste:

En fin, a lo que venía, espero que nadie se ofenda si pongo un video de una mujer con gafas!


----------



## El_neutral (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 634536



Buenos pinchazos.


----------



## srburbujarra (28 Abr 2021)

En las mujeres con tan solo llevar una vida sana, es decir comer poco y sano y deporte moderado ya es suficiente, a medida que se muscular o engordan van perdiendo puntos.

Para los hombres una de dos, ejercicio y dieta sana o una gran cartera.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ds_84 (1 May 2021)

SURF


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 May 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (3 May 2021)

Paellas voley


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## n_flamel (10 Jun 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Menuda maravilla de la naturaleza. Obra de arte esas patazas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Jun 2021)

Anda, un video de nuestra querida Alysha Newman. Dentro video, pues!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Jul 2021)

Lujza Paliderova tiene potencial!


----------



## Decipher (9 Jul 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Lujza Paliderova tiene potencial!



Si, para mi salto con pértiga es el ganador. A saber porque, quizá porque necesita un cuerpo esbelto y alargado.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Jul 2021)

Natalia Kaczmarek. Creo que ha salido antes en el hilo, en el equipo de relevos de Polonia de 4x400.

Viktoriya Barkova.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 Ago 2021)

Polina Knoroz


----------



## mmm (31 Ago 2021)

El foretismo 

@Steven Seagull


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 Ago 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 634536



Además de convertirte en un guaperas, debe ser sanísimo.


----------



## Coviban (31 Ago 2021)

Natación


----------



## Coviban (31 Ago 2021)

Yo he hecho bastante piragüismo. Los piragüistas no tenemos piernas. Para cuerpo bonito mejor remo.


----------



## Decipher (3 Sep 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Polina Knoroz



Me reafirmo en salto con pértiga.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Nov 2021)

Felicidades a Elise Russis, gran promesa francesa del salto con pértiga, que hoy cumple los dieciocho.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (30 Nov 2021)

De necios y gentes pobres de espíritu es el ofensivo acto de venerar algo tan efímero y perecedero como el precario sostén de la carne en una criatura por lo demás tan vil y mezquina como lo es la hembra; instrumento al servicio del Anticristo para corromper la preciosa alma del hombre.

Bill.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (30 Nov 2021)

Ni la verdadera belleza se halla donde sugieres, ni el concepto nietzscheano 'moral de esclavo' se relaciona en manera alguna. El esclavo precisamente codicia con bajeza, y se solaza en las apetencias de la carne; signos ambos de estos tiempos luciferinos, donde nuestras sociedades decaen tras relegar al olvido las enseñanzas de los antiguos y su acercamiento a Dios. Aceptar con estoicismo el sufrimiento te convierte en su dueño; rehuirlo, en su esclavo.

Bill.


----------



## Decipher (30 Nov 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Felicidades a Elise Russis, gran promesa francesa del salto con pértiga, que hoy cumple los dieciocho.



Las mas guapas, las saltadoras con pértiga.

Las de volley son hombrunas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Las mas guapas, las saltadoras con pértiga.



Pues aquí dejo un video con varias de las saltadoras de pértiga italianas que han salido antes en el hilo, como Nathalie Kofler, Maria Roberta Gherca y Giada Pozzato.

Sólo falta Bianca Falcone, que, como tiene 26 años, no entró en la competición sub 23.


----------



## mmm (30 Nov 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Felicidades a Elise Russis, gran promesa francesa del salto con pértiga, que hoy cumple los dieciocho.



Preciosa de carita, pero falta carne ahí


----------



## mmm (30 Nov 2021)

Culturismo


----------



## Fra Diavolo (1 Dic 2021)

Culturismo. De hecho la práctica en sí está 100% centrada en la mejora de la estética.

El problema es que la gente entiende por culturismo la práctica competitiva en categoría Open.








Y tan culturista es el de arriba, como lo es quien fue el primer Men´s Physique.








O como lo pueda ser cualquier actor para ponerse en forma para una película.








La base es la misma: unas pautas alimenticias, y una forma de entrenar común. Lo que cambia es el objetivo: no comes ni entrenas los mismo si quieres (más bien pretendes o aspiras a) estar como uno de los 3.


Los crossfitters de físicos destacables normalmente vienen de otros deportes de fuerza (culturismo, halterofilia, power) con un físico ya hecho. Hay un montón de vídeos de gente que ha colgado su evolución física, y normalmente si vienen con cuerpos pulidos van a peor. Lo cual es normal, ya que el crossfit es un deporte de output. Donde, además, hay bastante dopaje.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Dic 2021)

Valentina Slović cumplió los 18 el mes pasado, por cierto.


----------



## Ele_SD (9 Dic 2021)

ser superior dijo:


> Soy conciente de que es un tema bastante estupido, pero nunca he leído un análisis serio al respecto.



Powermoves.


----------



## Decipher (10 Dic 2021)

Demasiados hombros, no. El tema ya está cerrado, es salto con pértiga, demostrado empiricamente.


----------



## atasco (10 Dic 2021)

gimnasia deportiva


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Dic 2021)

Nathalie Kofler, que ya ha salido antes en el hilo. La morenita con el dorsal 482 es Giada Pozzato, que es otra pocholada de chica.


----------



## HoK. (14 Dic 2021)

Los hierros te dan un cuerpo a la carta. Pero soy partidario del músculo funcional, sea o no estético


----------



## Decipher (15 Dic 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Nathalie Kofler, que ya ha salido antes en el hilo. La morenita con el dorsal 482 es Giada Pozzato, que es otra pocholada de chica.



Mamma mia


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Dic 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Nathalie Kofler, que ya ha salido antes en el hilo. La morenita con el dorsal 482 es Giada Pozzato, que es otra pocholada de chica.



...y el video de Giada, en la misma competición:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Buena jamelga


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Dic 2021)

En mujeres el patinaje artistico, en hombres el deporte que haga "La Montaña".


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (29 Dic 2021)

HoK. dijo:


> Los hierros te dan un cuerpo a la carta. Pero soy partidario del músculo funcional, sea o no estético



Que hay mas funcional que levantar hierros?


----------



## Noyo (29 Dic 2021)

Toma cuerpo funcional. Envidiadme hijos de puta


----------



## El amigo (29 Dic 2021)

Noyo dijo:


> Toma cuerpo funcional. Envidiadme hijos de puta



Pareces un agricultor de hace 40 años.


----------



## Decipher (29 Dic 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Yo no lo considero un deporte, es espectáculo, pero dios mio, esta.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo no lo considero un deporte, es espectáculo, pero dios mio, esta.



Pues no estoy de acuerdo. Hacer esto:

o esto:

requiere una fuerza, coordinación, flexibilidad y equilibrio que sólo es posible en atletas de élite.


----------



## Decipher (5 Ene 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo. Hacer esto:
> 
> o esto:
> 
> requiere una fuerza, coordinación, flexibilidad y equilibrio que sólo es posible en atletas de élite.



Si claro y el trapecio, pero eso no lo hace un deporte. Es espectáculo.


----------



## manutartufo (5 Ene 2022)

Sin duda este y encima de esta moda entre ellas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Ene 2022)

Un video de Polina Knoroz, que ya ha salido antes en el hilo:




Decipher dijo:


> Si claro y el trapecio, pero eso no lo hace un deporte. Es espectáculo.



Ah, como el fútbol. Pues vale.


----------



## Decipher (18 Ene 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ah, como el fútbol. Pues vale.



¿Son los criterios del fútbol meramente estéticos? Si quiere comparar compare con la gimnasia rítmica, igual por ahí si puede rascar algo, pero no por el futbol.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Feb 2022)

Ebanie Bridges, boxeadora:


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ebanie Bridges, boxeadora:



Ugh, prefiero a Gina Carano en sus tiempos mozos, no se si la he puesto ya.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

El tenis:


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> El tenis:



¿Es coña no?



A6M Zero dijo:


> Le comería el culo y no se la sacaría en 24h, pero cuando veo globos así, me tengo que aguantar la risa.



Asco de simps.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Mar 2022)

Jopelines con Markéta Štolová!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Mar 2022)

Buen recopilatorio con varias atletas que han salido en el hilo anteriormente, y alguna más:

Y uno de salto de altura también:


----------



## Decipher (30 Mar 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Buen recopilatorio con varias atletas que han salido en el hilo anteriormente, y alguna más:
> 
> Y uno de salto de altura también:



Madre mia la alemana del primer video.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Madre mia la alemana del primer video.



Chiara Sistermann, si, es un nuevo talento. Pero mucho cuidado con lo que dices hasta el 26 del mes que viene, que es cuando cumple los 18.


----------



## Decipher (30 Mar 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Chiara Sistermann, si, es un nuevo talento. Pero mucho cuidado con lo que dices hasta el 26 del mes que viene, que es cuando cumple los 18.



Además a estrenar.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Larsil (7 Abr 2022)

Piscina u kalistenia me parece.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Calahan (9 Abr 2022)

En las mujeres ninguno. 
Todos les hacen las espaldas anchas y el culo pequeño.


----------



## °YoMismo° (9 Abr 2022)

Levantamiento de cervezas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Decipher (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas caderas paridoras. Además con tanta testoesterona si es niño te sale un gorila y si es niña lesbiana con bigote.


----------



## Barspin (19 Abr 2022)

Lista para registrarse en burbuja.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Abr 2022)

Anda, si Chiara Sistermann cumplió los 18 ayer y no la felicitamos desde este hilo! Pues muy mal. Felicidades, Chiara!
Repito video, aunque sólo sea por poder verlo otra vez:


----------



## Decipher (27 Abr 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Anda, si Chiara Sistermann cumplió los 18 ayer y no la felicitamos desde este hilo! Pues muy mal. Felicidades, Chiara!
> Repito video, aunque sólo sea por poder verlo otra vez:



Me quieres matar.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 May 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me quieres matar.




En fin, a lo que venía: Sophie Becker:


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2022)

@Serpiente_Plyskeen 
eres un hijo de puta!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 May 2022)

Por fin he encontrado a una poledancer al nivel de Suen Lee:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 May 2022)

Y un video de PIvona Dadic, de extra:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 May 2022)

María Isabel Pérez ha batido el récord nacional de 60 metros con 7.17 segundos.


----------



## Decipher (19 May 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> María Isabel Pérez ha batido el récord nacional de 60 metros con 7.21 segundos.



Ese thumbnail del video en el momento cumbre.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (26 May 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ese thumbnail del video en el momento cumbre.



Hombre, es un premio nacional - la ocasión lo merece. 

En fin, a lo que venía:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 May 2022)

melasfo a todas


----------



## Decipher (26 May 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hombre, es un premio nacional - la ocasión lo merece.
> 
> En fin, a lo que venía:



uf


----------



## harrysas (26 May 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 May 2022)

harrysas dijo:


>








A lo que venía:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Jun 2022)

Para los fans de Maria Roberta Gherca, dejo este video:

Por cierto que tanto Giulia Bognini como Giada Pozzato son unas cucadas también!
Y no se vayan todavía, otro más:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Jun 2022)

Andrea Ryff, que las poledancers entrenan duro también!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Jun 2022)

Quoteo a vurvujo de otro hilo:


vurvujo dijo:


> Clarita:



por si a alguien le quedaba alguna duda (a estas alturas) de por qué las mujeres que practican atletismo visten como visten: pues sencillamente, porque escogen hacerlo.


----------



## vurvujo (23 Jun 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hombre, es un premio nacional - la ocasión lo merece.
> 
> En fin, a lo que venía:





¿cómo puede estar tan buena?

Puto deporte!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> camel trophy dándolo todo:



Como han retirado el otro video, dejo este, que además es de su canal oficial, al que evidentemente recomiendo suscribirse porque es importante apoyar a las jóvenes atletas:


----------



## Saco de papas (21 Jul 2022)

Los jueces ahí tienen que llegar a casa con sudores fríos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Jul 2022)

Como han retirado el otro video, dejo este, que además es de su canal oficial, al que evidentemente recomiendo suscribirse porque es importante apoyar a las jóvenes atletas:


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (21 Jul 2022)

Este hilo muestra cronológicamente cómo ha aumentado el embrutecimiento en el foro a lo largo d elos últimos diez años. En 2012, antes de llear al mensaje de qualicion, parecía una charla entre personas humanas. Ahora todos escriben como qualicion.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Jul 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Para los fans de Maria Roberta Gherca, dejo este video:
> 
> Por cierto que tanto Giulia Bognini como Giada Pozzato son unas cucadas también!
> Y no se vayan todavía, otro más:



Atletismo venía a decir.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Jul 2022)

Viktória Forster, carreras de sprint de 60 metros y también de 100 metros vallas


----------



## Avioncito (23 Jul 2022)

Mi segundo favorito, la Natación


----------



## Drogoprofe (23 Jul 2022)

Waterpolo


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Jul 2022)

*Giulia Valletti Borgnini *


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Fatime Diane:


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Ago 2022)

Petanca. Cientos de miles de langostas, viviendo a la sopa boba. La mayoría se muere por aburrimiento.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Ago 2022)

Otra italiana a tener en cuenta: Francesca Semeraro


----------



## n_flamel (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Fatime Diane:



menudo pandero


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Sep 2022)

Para los fans de Clara Fernández, las fotos al final de este video van a ser la derroición absoluta:

Por cierto, su canal oficial de youtube es este:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVuxyorpmoDOLc5Wn5ovz-w


Y me parece vergonzoso que tan sólo tenga 868 seguidores.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Sep 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Para los fans de Clara Fernández, las fotos al final de este video van a ser la derroición absoluta:
> 
> Por cierto, su canal oficial de youtube es este:
> 
> ...



En cuanto se retire le van a salir unas cartucheras que serían la envidia de YON BAINE


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2022)

Jessie Graff parece simpática. Las que he visto compitiendo en American Ninja y similares no están del todo mal - aunque puedo entender que al hombre promedio de hoy en día, al ser un cuerpoescombro, les parezcan "demasiado musculadas". Así como que los gordos de las harinas se quejen de que "les faltan curvas".


----------



## mmm (4 Sep 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Para los fans de Clara Fernández, las fotos al final de este video van a ser la derroición absoluta:
> 
> Por cierto, su canal oficial de youtube es este:
> 
> ...



El culo de esta tía me vuleve loco. Es mi ideal, lleno y curvón. Menudos rebotes tiene que pegar a 4

Por cierto en las fotos del final en bañador sale muy delgada, pierde su sexappeal para mí


----------



## diogenes de sinope (4 Sep 2022)

Volley femenino


----------



## Skara (4 Sep 2022)

Los cuerpos más estéticos y mejor proporcionados los produce la naturaleza. Andar y bailar son los ejercicios más naturales y completos, que no deforman.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2022)

Y Nina Kennedy parece simpática!


----------



## Gamelin (4 Sep 2022)

Gimnasia artística en los hombres


----------



## mmm (4 Sep 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Minuto 0:48 culazo de la rubia panderazo tremendo


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2022)

Creo que el campeonato de este año en Estonia no estaba puesto:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Sep 2022)

Dejo el video de los Commonwealth games, de hace poco:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Sep 2022)

¿A cuál preferís, a la polaca o a la irlandesa?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Sep 2022)

No tengo fichada a esta chica, y parece simpática. ¿Alguien sabe quién es?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Sep 2022)

Video nuevo de Elise Russis, una de mis saltadoras de pértiga favoritas!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Oct 2022)

Francesca Semeraro


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Oct 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> No tengo fichada a esta chica, y parece simpática. ¿Alguien sabe quién es?



Kennedy Smith, de 60 metros vallas.

...pues efectivamente: parece simpática!


----------



## Th89 (5 Oct 2022)

Lo de la Pértiga es un abuso.

Qué pedazo de tías, joder.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Oct 2022)

No es que un deporte produce es que los deportistas de cada disciplina tienen una morfología que es idónea para ella. 

Un nadador estará fibroso pero tienden a tener cuerpo pinguino. Un peso pesado mostrará cierta distrofia. Una jugadora de baloncesto estará delgada y si además es alta ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (24 Oct 2022)

Aún queda esperanza para el tenis - Angelina Dimova:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Oct 2022)

La equitación.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Nov 2022)

No sé cómo pasé por alto a Elina Giallurachis, pero es hota de enmendar ese error:


----------



## XRL (30 Nov 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



vaya caretos,bolleras fijo


----------



## XRL (30 Nov 2022)

si follas todos los dias te pones como un toro


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Martes a la(s) 9:09 PM)

Feliz año de parte de Alysha a todos los seguidores de este hilo!


----------



## SangreNueva (Martes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Mañana si tengo ganas voy a subir mis gemelos y os vais a correr de gusto. 
Os lo prometo.


----------



## mmm (Martes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Forear dvro like @Polirisitas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Viernes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Marina Andreea Baboi


----------



## Ramius (Viernes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Yo te puedo contar, el más adictivo, y creo que el más sano y completo.

El Remo!

(No de remar como aquí se entiende)
Si no a la máquina en su defecto de rios y barca.


----------

